
When you see a product that is labeled as 'Beta', what goes through your mind? - qabilzahari
https://twitter.com/yusuf_giftworks/status/1253830554274783234
======
themodelplumber
Definitely on the excited _side_, though I rarely show emotion while visiting
random websites. ;-)

I've noticed that "beta" can be an effective word to use while speaking from
the dev side of things. It's even more effective while interfacing with non-
tech-savvy types these days, because people are used to it. So the public sees
"beta", but it's really only there because some internal process is a pain in
the neck.

For example, if any given design approval process or other blocking
organizational process is taking forever, you can say, "how about a beta. Are
we OK to launch a beta?" And it's like the entire team can breathe again,
without being quite as hung up on the launch concept. A beta! The public is OK
when some things aren't quite finished, but still generally work!

In a lot of cases I'd guess very few people deeply GAF what the public thinks
about that "beta" label, for the same reason--it's mostly about internal
messaging and internal team psychology relief. And from there, discussions on
quality and any fixes can continue in a friendlier way.

~~~
qabilzahari
I totally agree on the dev side of things.

It's just that I've been hearing from people lately that having a product
labeled as beta is a turnoff to the non-tech-savvys, especially if it's a
consumer product.

If it's a software for made for devs, I'd reckon devs would love to try
anything on beta. Devs are really amazing problem solvers :)

